# Does anyone have a new house or addition checklist?



## Easy_rhyno (May 5, 2008)

I used to have a new home checklist that ran through everything from surveying and permits to plumbing, electrical, errosion, etc. All the way through the process. I cannot find it. Does anyone have one? Thanks!


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

If your looking for one here, i would say do your own homework and buy a f-ing book but maybe i'm just a jerk too.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah its all in my head. For cost plus 40% i will share that knowledge with you:thumbup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

MazalBuild said:


> If your looking for one here, i would say do your own homework and buy a f-ing book but *maybe i'm just a jerk too.*


It's looking that way.


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> It's looking that way.


what should i do someone's job and run their business for them too??

maybe i can do someone's taxes too............:notworthy


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

1/2 down to begin the process , next draw in 2 days , balance due upon completion. :thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MazalBuild said:


> what should i do someone's job and run their business for them too??
> 
> maybe i can do someone's taxes too............:notworthy



Is that an offer?

My accountant just moved away.


----------



## Easy_rhyno (May 5, 2008)

MazalBuild said:


> If your looking for one here, i would say do your own homework and buy a f-ing book but maybe i'm just a jerk too.


 
Ok tough guy. That is the purpose of a forum like this. To share expertise, help others, etc. Figure it out.....if you can....or perhaps you're the one who should be reading "forum 101 for dummies".....get it? It's a f-ing book.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Easy_rhyno said:


> Ok tough guy. That is the purpose of a forum like this. To share expertise, help others, etc. Figure it out.....if you can....or perhaps you're the one who should be reading "forum 101 for dummies".....get it? It's a f-ing book.


 A lot of ho's come here looking to steal info , we dont know who or what your objective is. Try posing it in a professioonal manner .Unless you are a H.O. 

After all , home dumpster does have home improvement seminars , which really in turn becomes job security for us g.c.'s.
They put on their sears work boots , buy a tape and mitre box and WALLH , a clusterfookdisaster


----------

